# In Gang setzen eines Maschinenzyklus ohne zusätzlichen Startbefehl...



## GBat (5 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe Thema am Rande bereits mal in einem anderen Thread angeschnitten.

Folgende Problemstellung:
Produktionsmaschine mit Rundschalttisch (RST) mit 4 Arbeitspositionen. Positionen sind nicht Teil der Sicherheitseinrichtungen. Gefahrenbereich durch Lichtvorhang geschützt.
Wenn sich der RST in  Position befindet, wird der Motor des Umrichters sicher von der Spannungsversorgung getrennt. Der Benutzer kann die Maschine durch einen Lichtvorhang beschicken.

Langer Text, habe die Fragen aber so gestellt, dass man sie auch einfach nur mit Ja oder Nein beantworten kann

Fall 1: Es kommt NICHT zur Einleitung eines Stopp-Befehls durch den Lichtvorhang:

Frage 1: Nach meiner Auffassung kommt es nach EN 13849-1 5.2.1 ja NICHT zur Einleitung eines Stoppbefehls weil sich der RST beim Hineingreifen durch den Lichtvorhangs bereits in einer sicheren Position befand. Da sich der Rundschalttisch ja nicht drehen kann ist die Schutzfunktion des Lichtgitters während dieser Zeit nicht zwingend notwendig.  Seht ihr das auch so?

Frage 2: Wenn Frage 1 zutrifft und es zu keinem Stoppbefehl kam, dann wäre für diesen Fall auch keine manuelle Rückstellfunktion notwendig - stimmts?

Frage 3: Nehmen wir an, die Schütze des RST werden nach einer bestimmten Zeit wieder geschlossen, sofern der Lichtvorhang nicht betätigt wird, dann könnte der RST doch automatisch weiter takten - stimmts?


Fall 2: Fall 1 war eine falsche Interpretation. Es kommt zur Einleitung eines Stopp-Befehls durch den Lichtvorhang weil alleine schon das gezielte Öffnen der Motorschütze hierfür ausreicht; Dann wäre nach EN 12100 6.3.2.5.3: "In Gang setzen eines Maschinenzyklus ohne einen zusätzlichen Startbefehl in dem die Person den Erkennungsbereich verlässt..."
Durch das Hineingreifen in den Lichtvorhang wird ein Stopp ausgelöst. Der Benutzer beschickt die Maschine und begibt sich mit seinen Armen/Händen anschließend außerhalb des Gefahrenbereiches. 

Frage 4: Nehmen wir an, die zusätzlichen Anforderungen nach 6.3.2.5.3 sind erfüllt, benötigt man dann noch eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion? Ich würde sagen ja, konnte keine Textstelle finden, in der stand, dass man diese auch weg lassen darf.

Frage 5:  Punkt 6.3.2.5.3, Punkt c: "_die Zyklusdauer der Maschine ist kurz..."; Mann muss dann auch sicherstellen, dass der RST maximal einmal takten kann. Die Position MUSS also Teil der Sicherheitseinrichtungen sein. Sonst ist die Bedingung nicht erfüllt. Stimmts?_


Vielen Dank für eure Meinung und beste Grüße
Geri



> Siehe https://www.sps-forum.de/maschinens...herheitseinrichtung-zulaessig.html#post483043
> _
> DIN EN ISO 12100 Abschnitt
> 
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (5 Februar 2017)

Tja, du versucht dich hier um die Quittierpflicht herumzumogeln 
Ist ja auch klar ... schließlich kostet die Quittierung Zeit.
Wir ziehen bei unklaren Verhältnissen einen externen Sachverständigen hinzu und lassen ein Gutachten erstellen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## det (5 Februar 2017)

Hallo Geri,

bei Pressen nennt man so etwas 1-Takt bzw 2-Takt Betrieb mit BWS.
Presse ist in Betriebsart Takt. Teil wird eingelegt und mit Zweihandauslösung gestartet. Hubzyklus wird ausgeführt. Dann wird das Teil entnommen und ein neues eingelegt. Das Lichtgitter wird dabei 1mal oder 2mal unterbrochen.  Das muss innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit geschehen. Dann löst die Presse den Hub erneut alleine aus. Das Lg ist der Starttaster.

Grüße Detlef

*Nachtrag:*  Die Nachlaufzeit, Bremsweg des Rst mit berücksichten. Alles muss natürlich sicher, redundant, nach Norm etc sein.


----------



## GBat (5 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für eure Infos.

@Blockmove: Also Quittiertaste und Zweihand-Starttaste sind schon vorhanden. Sie sind zum Starten und nach einem Stop ja notwendig. Mich stören sie nicht, nur meinen Kunden

Meiner Ansicht lassen die beiden besagten Normen für den Zyklusbetrieb halt eben einen gewissen Interpretationsspielraum zu.


@det: Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit der Presse. Sehr interessant. Weißt du zufällt ob die obere Endlage dort sicher erfasst werden muss? Erst wenn der Stempel oben ist oder evtl. nach oben fährt besteht ja keine Gefahr für den Bediener... ..oder ist das egal, weil die Schutzfunktion des Lichtgitters sonst aktiv ist und es dann halt zu einem Stopp kommt.

Werde mir bei einem Kollegen in einem Produktionsbetrieb mal ein paar Pressen anschauen.

Nachlaufzeit, Bremsweg habe ich bereits Normenkonform ausgelegt. Danke aber für den Hinweis! Bin schon gespannt, wie die Messapparatur dafür aussieht.

Beste Grüße
Geri


----------



## Blockmove (5 Februar 2017)

Die Lichtvorhänge bei unseren Produktionsanlagen lassen wir zyklisch prüfen.
Bei Neuanlagen gibt es eine Erstprüfung. Nachlaufmessung ist sowieso empfehlendswert.

Du hast recht. Die Normen lassen Spielraum und Interpredationen zu.
Deshalb holen wir uns da eben Beratung von Extern.
Wenn der externe Berater in seinem Gutachten zum gleichen Ergebnis kommt, dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## det (5 Februar 2017)

Hallo Geri,

bei Exzenterpressen hat man Zyklenüberwachung. Hier werden die Kupplungsventile, OT und UT Durchgang, Kettenriss vom Nockenschaltwerk, Zweihandauslösung, Nachlauf bzw. Bremszeit überwacht. Bei Hydraulikpressen sind es meist Ventilüberwachung, Zweihand, Nachlauf und Stößelfallsicherung. Im aufwärts Hub sind sie manchmal deaktiviert, weil ja keine gefährliche schließ Bewegung statt findet. Schau mal in den C-Normen für hydr. und mech. Pressen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## stevenn (6 Februar 2017)

Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr. 
Meiner Meinung nach löst die Lichtschranke keinen Stoppbefehl aus. aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher was du eigentlich gewinnst. 
denn wenn der tisch in jeder position *sicher *stillgesetzt ist, dann musst du ja auch immer wieder neu starten, mit einer Taste oder so.
Wenn der Tisch in Bewegung ist, dann löst die Lichtschranke Not-Halt aus oder?
Woher weiß die Lichtschranke sicher, ob sie etwas auslösen muss oder nicht?


----------



## GBat (6 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

@Blockmove: Ich schätze einfach eure Expertenmeinung. Die Diskussion mit euch regt mich auch an, die Normen zu studieren und zu verstehen und ich kommen zu viele zusätzlichen Informationen, zu denen ich im Gespräch mit dem Gutachter aus Zeitgründen wahrscheinlich nicht käme.

@det: Vielen Dank, die Pressennorm habe ich leider nicht

@stevenn: 


> Meiner Meinung nach löst die Lichtschranke keinen Stoppbefehl aus. aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher was du eigentlich gewinnst.
> denn wenn der tisch in jeder position *sicher *stillgesetzt ist, dann musst du ja auch immer wieder neu starten, mit einer Taste oder so.


Meine Überlegung war folgende: Wenn sich die Maschine zum Zeitpunkt an dem es zu einer Schutzverletzung kommt in diesem Zusammenhang bereits im sicheren Zustand befindet, dann löst der Lichtvorhang auch keinen Stopp aus. Deshalb handelt es sich dann auch nicht um keinen Wiederanlauf. Die Überlegung kam von eurem Beispiel mit dem "1-Takt-Betrieb" bei einer Presse (einmaliges Unterbrechen und Wiederfreigeben des Schutzfeldes im oberen Totpunkt zur Zyklenauslösung erforderlich. So wie det schreibt wird bei Pressen der OT überwacht.

Ein Takt würde folgendermaßen ablaufen:

1.) Benutzer drückt die Quittier-Taste
2.) Benutzer legt das zu bearbeitende Bauteil auf den RST
3.) Benutzer Startet den "1-Takt"-Betrieb per Zweihandbedienung
4.) RST taktet weiter
5.) RST wird sicher vom Netz getrennt (bei einer Presse besser gelöst, dort wird OT überwacht). Beim RST ist keine sichere Positionsüberwachung vorhanden
6.) Benutzer legt innerhalb einer definierten Zeit das nächste Bauteil ein (Lichtgitter schaltet Ausgänge auf low)
7.) Nachdem der seine Arme/Hände aus dem Lichtgitter nimmt schaltet das Lichtgitter auf High (mehrmaliges Hineingreifen und Timeouts führen zu einem Stopp)
8.) RST taktet weiter




> Wenn der Tisch in Bewegung ist, dann löst die Lichtschranke Not-Halt aus oder?


Ja, genau



> Woher weiß die Lichtschranke sicher, ob sie etwas auslösen muss oder nicht?


Wenn der RST sicher vom Netz getrennt ist, dann muss sie nicht auslösen.


In meinem Fall handelt es sich um einen Rundschalttisch, der beschickt werden soll. Hier ist aber keine sichere Positionsüberwachung vorhanden. Deshalb den RST, wenn er sich in Position befindet, vom Netz trennen.

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank nochmals

Geri


----------



## Typson (7 Februar 2017)

Ist deine Überlegung mehr theoretisch oder überlegst du wie du es jetzt bei dir umsetzt?

Weil praktisch hast du doch gar keinen Mehrwert wenn du den Rundtisch abschaltest bevor einer das LG betritt. Ich habe sowas auch mal gemacht, Pneumatik abschalten bevor der Werker kommt. Das Problem war dann aber, dass z.B. automatisches Leertakten gewünscht wurde und sich da die Katze in den Schwanz beißt.

Ich war dann faul und hab die Luft angelassen, aber du kannst das ja trotzdem realisieren:
Lichtgitter auswerten, dann mit E-Stop (S7) verknüpfen, den Ausgang Q auf temporäre Variable und diese dann mit einem unsicheren Signal "verunden", das z.B. aus deiner Schrittkette kommt. Diese Verknüpfung dann auf deinen RT-Ausgang. Und-Verknüpfungen nach der sicheren Auswertung sind kein Problem, nur Oder-Verknüpfungen sind tödlich.

Letztendlich geht es ja um die Quittierung der Schutzeinrichtung (Lichtgitter) und nicht um die Quittierung der abgeschaltenen Aktoren.

Mfg Typson


----------



## stevenn (7 Februar 2017)

Bitte denk auch an den B10d -Wert der Schütze und wann diese dann getauscht werden müssen


----------



## stevenn (7 Februar 2017)

GBat schrieb:


> @stevenn:
> 
> Ein Takt würde folgendermaßen ablaufen:
> 
> ...


zu 1.) Das Drücken der Quittier-Taste schaltet den RST sicher aus? zwei redundante Schütze? Oder warum quittierst du?
zu 5.) RST wird sicher vom Netz getrennt, wovon machst du das hier abhängig, wenn du *keine* sichere Positionsüberwachung hast?
zu 6.) wenn er das nicht macht führt das zu einem Stopp oder? ist das dann ein Not-Halt? Jetzt müsstest du ja die Schütze wieder schalten um einen sicheren Zustand zu erreichen, oder wie hast du dir das gedacht? Wie fängst du dann wieder an, mit der Quittier-Taste?
zu 7.) wie schon bei 6., was bedeutet der Stopp? Wie machst du dann weiter?


----------



## GBat (7 Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen miteinander

Vielen Dank!

@ Typson



> Ist deine Überlegung mehr theoretisch oder überlegst du wie du es jetzt bei dir umsetzt?



Ich denke:


> "Es gibt nichts Praktischeres als eine gute Theorie." Immanuel Kant




Zu deiner Info: Die Steuerung für den Rundschalttisch hat hier keine STO-Eingänge. Der Antrieb kann nur abgeschaltet werden, wenn ich ihn vom Netz trenne.
Nach meiner Auffassung löst das Durchgreifen durch das LG einen Stopp-Befehl aus. Der Antrieb wird dann vom Netz getrennt. Die Schütze muss ich also sowieso immer öffnen wenn der RST beschickt wird. Der Unterschied zu deiner Lösung wäre dann die Überlegung, ob das Quittieren des Lichtgitters in dem Fall unbedingt eine Aktion des Benutzers voraussetzt weil sich die Maschine bereits in einem sicheren Zustand befand.

Wie wird bei dir dann weiter getaktet? 1.Quittieren des Lichtgitters per Quittiertaste und anschließend Anlauf durch Zweihandbedienung? 


@Stevenn:
Die Sicherheitsfunktion habe ich bereits modelliert und dabei u.a. eine MTTFD-Betrachtung gemacht.


Beste Grüße

Geri


----------



## Typson (7 Februar 2017)

GBat schrieb:


> Wie wird bei dir dann weiter getaktet? 1.Quittieren des Lichtgitters per Quittiertaste und anschließend Anlauf durch Zweihandbedienung?



Bei meinen Maschinen war der Ablauf dann:
- Werkstück fährt in die Bearbeitungsposition
- Lampe leuchtet "Werker komm her und mach was"
- Werker tritt durch das Lichtgitter und bestückt -> Luft & Antriebe werden in diesem Moment abgeschalten, Bremsen fallen ein usw. (Ohne Not-Halt, Automatik bleibt gestartet kann aber nicht mehr agieren...Warteschritt)
- Werker verlässt den Gefahrenbereich, Lichtgitter ist frei
- Werker betätigt einen Button -> Lichtgitter wird damit quittiert -> Antriebe und Luft wird wieder zugeschalten
- Automatikablauf wartet bis alle Medien wieder ok (Druck, Rückmeldung vom Antrieb)
- Werkstück wird bearbeitet
- Weitertakten

Das Ganze gibt es insgesamt 3mal an der Maschine, also 3 Bearbeitungspositionen. Jedes Lichtgitter hat dabei seinen eigenen Quittiertaster, so wie auch jede Schutztür seinen eigenen Taster hat.


Das mit der Zweihandbedienung ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Wozu  brauchst du die? Dein Gefahrenbereich ist doch durch das Lichtgitter  abgesichert. Wenn du die Zweihandbedienung benutzt, dann musst du doch immer den RT abschalten sobald diese nicht betätigt sind, auch wenn das Lichtgitter frei und quittiert ist.


----------



## GBat (7 Februar 2017)

> Das mit der Zweihandbedienung ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Wozu  brauchst du die? Dein Gefahrenbereich ist doch durch das Lichtgitter  abgesichert. Wenn du die Zweihandbedienung benutzt, dann musst du doch immer den RT abschalten sobald diese nicht betätigt sind, auch wenn das Lichtgitter frei und quittiert ist.




Wie stellst du bei deiner Maschine sicher, dass sie nicht mehr Zyklen macht. Hast du eine sichere Positionsüberwachung des Schalttisches?
.weil sonst ist ja ein zusätzlicher Startbefehl für den Wiederanlauf notwenig..


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Februar 2017)

Ich sehe das auch so wie Typson. In seinem Fall schaltet das Lichtgitter den Anlagenteil ab. Solange das Lichtgitter belegt ist kann man auf den Rearmierungstaster drücken ohne dass das etwas bewirken würde.
Eine 2-Hand-Schaltung macht eigentlich nur Sinn an Stelle des Lichtgitters und in dem Fall müßte der (beide) Taster für die komplette Dauer des Drehtisch-Taktes betätigt sein - läßt man ihn vorzeitig los bleibt der Tisch mehr oder weniger mitten im Schritt stehen.

Aber ...
Bedenkst du bei deinen Überlegungen, dass ein Rundschalttisch normalerweise über ein Schrittgetriebe realisiert ist ? Hierbei gibt es dann Punkte, bei denen der Nachlauf trotz abgeschalteten Antriebs noch erheblich sein kann ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## GBat (7 Februar 2017)

Hallo Larry

Vielen Dank für deine Meinung! Ich glaube auch, dass die Lösung von Typson passt wenn bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind.

In meinem Fall hat die Maschine einen Rundschalttisch in Tischhöhe, welcher mit einer Kabine umhaust ist. Für die Beladung ist eine Öffnung vorgesehen, welche über Lichtgitter überwacht wird.


Ich habe den Text aus _DIN EN ISO 12100 Abschnitt  6.3.2.5.3 (siehe Einleitung des Threads) so interpretiert_, dass ein Maschinenzyklus ohne einen zusätzlichen Startbefehl nur dann ausgelöst werden darf, wenn die Maschine nach Freigabe durch das Lichtgitter 





> für die Dauer von einem einzelnen Normalen Zyklus in Gang gesetzt werden kann.




Beste Grüße

Geri


----------



## GBat (7 Februar 2017)

Zu letztem Post von mir habe ich nun noch eine interessante Information:


Gerade hatte ich ein Telefonat mit einem sehr kompetenten Mann bzgl. Safety beim Rundschalttischhersteller. Ein wichtiger Punkt, den er mit nannte war, dass deren RST schon aus technischen Gründen immer nur einen Takt ausführen kann. Obige Anforderung - Punkt c aus DIN EN ISO 12100 - kann man dann auch abhaken .

In dem Fall ist die Lösung von Typson für mich dann auch passend.

Beste Grüße

Geri


----------



## Typson (7 Februar 2017)

GBat schrieb:


> Wie stellst du bei deiner Maschine sicher, dass sie  nicht mehr Zyklen macht. Hast du eine sichere Positionsüberwachung des  Schalttisches?
> .weil sonst ist ja ein zusätzlicher Startbefehl für den Wiederanlauf notwenig..



Die Sicherheit ist ja durch das quittierte Lichtgitter wieder voll  gegeben. Die Maschine kann wieder voll in Automatik fahren, also  beliebig viele Takte. Der Startbefehl für den Wiederanlauf ist ja die  Quittierung des Lichtgitters.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das was du die ganze Zeit meinst der Taktbetrieb für BWS ist. Das ist eine spezielle Funktion, mit der das Lichtgitter im normalen Ablauf gar nicht quittiert werden muss. Das hab ich bisher noch nicht angewendet, ist aber hier in Kurzform auf Seite 3-40 (pdf Seite 79) schön beschrieben:

https://www.sick.com/media/dox/7/77/677/Special_information_Leitfaden_Sichere_Maschinen_de_IM0014677.PDF



> ...dass deren RST schon aus technischen Gründen immer nur einen Takt ausführen kann


Das ist spannend. Ja, die meisten Rundtische machen nur einen Takt, da sie das Startsignal als Flanke auswerten. Das ist aber keine Sicherheitsfunktion, oder? Ein RT, der sicher erwartet, dass ihm vor dem nächsten Takt die Spannung geklaut wird, kenn ich zumindest noch nicht. Man möchte ja wahrscheinlich auch, z.B. Beim Leertakten, auch öfter als einmal drehen...
Welcher RT-Hersteller ist das denn?


----------



## GBat (8 Februar 2017)

GutenMorgen zusammen

@Stevenn:Sorry, hatte dein Post gestern übersehen:
Ich dachtemir folgenden Ablauf:
1.Hauptschalter Maschine ein
2.Lichtvorhang, Not-Halt etc. mitRückstelltaste quittieren
3.Maschine ist nun bereit für denTaktbetrieb
4.Benutzer legt ein Bauteil ein
5.Benutzer drückt die Start-Taste
6.Der Rundschalttisch taktet
7.Die Sicherheitssteuerung erhält vomEndschalter (unsicher) am RST „Position erreicht“
8.Die beiden Not-Halt-Schütze werdengeöffnet
9.Der Benutzer kann ein Bauteileinlegen
10.Benutzer verlässt den Lichtvorhang(muss < 30 s sein).
11.Benutzer drückt die Rückstelltaste
12.Die beiden Not-Halt-Schütze werden geschlossen
13.der RST taktet weiter

zu deinenFragen:
zu 1.) 


> DasDrücken der Quittier-Taste schaltet den RST sicher aus? zwei redundanteSchütze? Oder warum quittierst du?


Nein, dieQuttiertaste schaltet den RST nicht aus. Sie dient nur als Rücksetztaste.
Ich bin derMeinung, dass es notwendig ist, dass der Benutzer beim Verlassen desLichtgitters das Lichtgitter jedes mal manuell quittiert

zu 5.) 





> RST wird sicher vom Netz getrennt, wovon machst du das hier abhängig,wenn du *keine* sichere Positionsüberwachung hast?


Es ist ein unsicherePositionsüberwachung vorhanden, diese führt aber in die Sicherheitssteuerung. DieSicherheitssteuerung weiß dann, dass sie die Not-Halt-Schütze öffnen kann.Greift der Benutzer in den Lichtvorhang wenn die Schütze bereits geöffnetworden sind, dann kommt es nicht zu einem Not-Halt, anderenfalls schon. Egal was die Positionsüberwachung für einen Status liefert, das Lichtgitter ist immer aktiv

zu 6.)





> wenner das nicht macht führt das zu einem Stopp oder? ist das dann ein Not-Halt?Jetzt müsstest du ja die Schütze wieder schalten um einen sicheren Zustand zuerreichen, oder wie hast du dir das gedacht? Wie fängst du dann wieder an, mitder Quittier-Taste?


Ja, eskommt zu einem Not-Halt, die Schütze werden geöffnet und die Bremsespannungsfrei geschaltet. Der Benutzer muss dann zuerst die Quittier-Tastedrücken und anschließend die Start-Taste (sicher), um einen Zyklus anzustoßen.

zu 7.) 





> wie schon bei 6., was bedeutet der Stopp? Wie machst du dann weiter?


 
Wie bei 6

@Typson:

Ja, stimmt, das Takten ist keine Sicherheitsfunktion;

Ich meinte, der Rundschalttisch (Weiss) ist bei einer Taktflanke mechanisch nur in der Lage einen Takt auszuführen. Das Steuergerät könnte im Fehlerfall aber schon mehrere Takte anstoßen. 
Leer fahren funktioniert dann nur mit dem Start-Taster, den man aber in Kombination mit dem BWS sowieso benötigt (siehe auch Antwort weiter unten). 


Ja, bei den BWS stimmt das, dass das in Gang setzen eines Maschinenzyklus ohneStartbefehl ausgelöst weden kann.



> DieSicherheit ist ja durch das quittierte Lichtgitter wieder voll gegeben. DieMaschine kann wieder voll in Automatik fahren, also beliebig viele Takte. DerStartbefehl für den Wiederanlauf ist ja die Quittierung des Lichtgitters.



„Ich war der Meinung, dass die Maschine nur für die Dauer von einem einzelnen normalenZyklus in Gang gesetzt werden darf“ Quelle 6.3.2.5.3 Punkt c.

1.) siehst du das nicht so?

2.) Hast du beideinen Anwendungen eine sichere Positionsüberwachung des RST oder meinst du,sie ist nicht zwingend notwendig?


Beste Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank an euch

Geri


----------



## Typson (8 Februar 2017)

Die Weiss-Rundtische können mechanisch nur einen Takt? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, schau ich mir bei nächster Gelegenheit mal an... gehört ja nur bedingt zu diesem Thema.



> „Ich war der  Meinung, dass die Maschine nur für die Dauer von einem einzelnen  normalenZyklus in Gang gesetzt werden darf“ Quelle 6.3.2.5.3 Punkt c.
> 
> 1.) siehst du das nicht so?
> 
> 2.) Hast du beideinen Anwendungen eine sichere Positionsüberwachung des RST oder meinst du,sie ist nicht zwingend notwendig?



Erstmal zu 2.:
Wir haben öfter den Fall, dass auf dem Rundtisch ein Schutzzaun montiert ist, damit der Werker Teile einlegen kann während der hintere Teil der Maschine arbeitet. Dann wird aber der Schutzzaun abgefragt... klar, man hat ne sichere Positionsabfrage, aber es geht eigentlich nicht darum wo der RT steht sondern ob der Zaun richtig steht. Also würde ich deine Frage eher mit nein beantworten, da es dir ja um den Takt geht. Die Abfrage wäre nur notwendig, wenn der RT ein Teil deiner Schutzvorrichtung ist.

zu 1.:
Es scheint mir so als wölltest du tatsächlich diesen Taktbetrieb für BWS umsetzen. Ich dachte du überlegst jetzt nur noch ob du einen Quittier- und 2-Hand-Taster brauchst.
Sorry, da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden.:shock:

So wie du schon geschrieben hast:
IO-Fall: Das Schütz schaltet ab (unsicher abgeschaltet durch Ablauf) und das Lichtgitter darf unterbrochen werden -> Kein Stop
NIO-Fall: Schütz ist zugeschalten (RT dreht) und Lichtgitter wird unterbrochen -> Fehler und Stop mit Wiederanlaufsperre
"Nur für einen Zyklus und kurze Zeit": Das kannst du auch über ein Zeit-Glied umsetzen. Das Schütz darf nicht länger als z.B. 3 Sek (RT-Takt) geschalten werden, sonst Fehler & Stop & Wiederanlaufsperre
...wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann bau lieber den sicheren Nockenschalter ein.

Für Pressen gibt es da extra Softwarebausteine, deren Parameter natürlich versorgt werden wollen (wurde in dem Thread ja schon mal erwähnt). Z.B. hier
http://software.pilz.com/Software_F...ressenelemente_Lichtvorhang_konfigurieren.htm



Das Problem wird dann aber, dass der Ablauf immer gleich sein muss. Zusätzliche Funktionen wie automatisches Voll- Leertakten kannst du dann nicht mehr umsetzen (der Werker muss unbedingt jeden Takt ins Lichtgitter). Ist halt die Frage, ob er das sowieso muss, da es keine automatische Entladestation gibt...
Man sollte auch bedenken, dass der Aufwand für die Validierung des Taktbetriebs wesentlich höher ist...


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Februar 2017)

Die Weiss-Rundtische haben ein spezielles Getriebe, das im Prinzip für einen Takt eine Art Sinuskurve abfährt. Der Rundtisch selbst bleibt aber nach dem Takt nicht von selber stehen. Das würde entweder eine von Weiss zukaufbare Steuereinheit (da gäbe es dann unterschiedliche Varianten) oder dein SPS-Programm über den Ini des Rundtisches übernehmen. In jedem Fall aber :  der Rundtisch fährt im Grunde endlos - es sieht nur ein bißchen "schwingend" aus.
Deswegen auch noch einmal die Anmerkung :  schaltest du den Antrieb ab während das Getriebe auf dem fallenden Teil der Sinuskurve ist dann bleibt der Tisch nicht sofort stehen sondern führt u.U. durch die Schwungmasse / Trägheit seinen Winkelschritt weiter. Die Motorbremse ist hier dann auch keine Hilfe.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## stevenn (8 Februar 2017)

GBat schrieb:


> @Stevenn:Sorry, hatte dein Post gestern übersehen:
> Ich dachtemir folgenden Ablauf:
> 1.Hauptschalter Maschine ein
> 2.Lichtvorhang, Not-Halt etc. mitRückstelltaste quittieren
> ...


wenn du bei 2. quittierst, kannst du doch kein Bauteil (4.) einlegen ohne das Not-Halt ausgelöst wird, oder verstehe ich etwas falsch


----------



## Typson (8 Februar 2017)

> wenn du bei 2. quittierst, kannst du doch kein Bauteil (4.) einlegen  ohne das Not-Halt ausgelöst wird, oder verstehe ich etwas falsch



Doch kann er machen. Mit 2. quittiert er erstmal das Lichtgitter, von da an wird das Lichtgitter im Taktbetrieb überwacht. Eine Quittierung erfolgt dann nur noch im Fehlerfall. Bei der Programmierung dieser Funktion sollte man sich aber echt Mühe geben und anständig die Software verifizieren!
Aus Sicherheitssicht würde ich diesen Taktbetrieb ablehnen, aber dem Betreiber wirds sicher gefallen... spart halt Taktzeit

P.S:
Man sollte auch beachten, dass die Maschine sofort losarbeitet sobald der Werker einmal drin war und wieder raus geht. Die Bauteile müssten anwesenheitsüberwacht und ordentlich ausgerichtet werden. Du musst ja davon ausgehen, dass mal einer ein Teil einlegt und dann kurz wieder das Lichtgitter verlässt um einen Schraubenzieher zu holen oder so. Der Werker ist zwar sicher, aber irgendwo kracht es dann.


----------



## GBat (8 Februar 2017)

Ich glaube, so langsam reden wir vom selben

Die Lösung mit dem BWS und 1-Taktbetrieb hatte ich ursprünglich auch nicht im Sinn. Bin ich eher aus einem anderen Thread drauf gekommen und fand es bis zuletzt sehr praktisch. Deine Argument mit der Validierung und dem Leerfahren etc. haben mich überzeugt die ganze Sache wohl wesentlich einfacher so aufzustellen wie du mal weiter oben angeführt hast! In der Einfachheit liegt ja bekanntlich die Würze Vielen Dank!

Noch ein Hinweis zu deinem Ablauf von weiter oben:


> Bei meinen Maschinen war der Ablauf dann:
> - Werkstück fährt in die Bearbeitungsposition
> - Lampe leuchtet "Werker komm her und mach was"
> - Werker tritt durch das Lichtgitter und bestückt -> Luft & Antriebe werden in diesem Moment abgeschalten, Bremsen fallen ein usw. (Ohne Not-Halt, Automatik bleibt gestartet kann aber nicht mehr agieren...Warteschritt)
> ...



Bei dem Rundschalttisch, den ich hier habe, sollte man die Bremse nicht laufend einfallen lassen da dies zu sehr großem Verschleiß führen würde. Hat mir der Techniker von Weiss gestern gesagt. Er hat mir empfohlen die Not-Halt-Schütze zu öffnen. Die RST-Steuerung bei mir ist recht einfach aufgebaut kein Umrichter mit STO o.ä.


Vielen Dank, echt super!!!

Geri


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Februar 2017)

GBat schrieb:


> Bei dem Rundschalttisch, den ich hier habe, sollte man die Bremse nicht laufend einfallen lassen da dies zu sehr großem Verschleiß führen würde. Hat mir der Techniker von Weiss gestern gesagt. Er hat mir empfohlen die Not-Halt-Schütze zu öffnen. Die RST-Steuerung bei mir ist recht einfach aufgebaut kein Umrichter mit STO o.ä.



Da hat der Techniker Recht.
Bei einem vernünftigem FU und einer vernünftigen Steuerung desselben über das SPS-Programm brauchst du die Bremse definitiv nicht - wir haben die irgendwann auch nur noch bei Steuerspannung_Aus oder Not-Stop einfallen lassen - sonst nicht.

STO bei einem FU wäre für dein Vorhaben allerdings schon recht praktisch - du könntest dir da den Zirkus mit "Antrieb freischalten" ersparen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## GBat (9 Februar 2017)

Hast Recht Larry

Bis ich an die neu konstruierte Maschine komme hat der Maschinenbauer oft schon viele Dinge festgelegt. Gutes Anpassungsvermögen ist dann gefragt.:s14: Mein Steuergerät für den Rundschalttisch ist glaub schon ein richtiger Saurier. Alles diskret aufgebaut. Dafür kann nicht so viel kaputt gehen 

Beste Grüße

Geri


----------

